# Salvini tank mates



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

I am fairly new to CCA/SA chiclids. i have kept some in the past but not many and never for very long. My back ground is mainly in Malawian Mbunas and Haps, which I used to breed.

My question is, can a single salvini coexist with a pair of keyholes and a pair of Bolivian Rams? My tank is a 36 gallon bow front that is 30L x 15w x 21h.

Thanks!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i personally would not keep salvini with rams. salvini can get very aggressive. rams would be killed.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Agree with somthinfishy, salvini can be one of the most aggressive and territorial type Central Americans, and in a tank as small as a 36gal, I would think no cichlids would work, maybe such fish as large live bearers or tetras would be possible, because they wouldn't be seen as competitors.
Salvini aggression make Malawi cichlid aggression look tame.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Agreed. Salvini are much to aggressive to be kept with milder mannered SA cichlids such as Keyholes and Rams. I would keep it to just the two pairs and look into adding a school of Tetras and perhaps Cories. A large school of Lemon Tetras would look great in such a setup..


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> Agreed. Salvini are much to aggressive to be kept with milder mannered SA cichlids such as Keyholes and Rams. I would keep it to just the two pairs and look into adding a school of Tetras and perhaps Cories. A large school of Lemon Tetras would look great in such a setup..


Thanks guys! You pretty much confirmed what I suspected. he is pretty mild mannered now, but he is only 4 inches. BTW I have a big school of lemons and black neons.


----------



## EliRN3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Even 2 sals in 36 is tight. imo

the rams and keyholes would be destroyed


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok , so what is a mid level peaceable cichlid that could live with them? They key holes and rams stick to the bottom. I want a cichlid that will stay up in the water column.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have two red severums in my 90 gal community tank. the tank has a variety of peaceful community fish as small as 2.5-3". i have never had an aggression issue with them. others may have a diff opinion or experience, but my red sevs are peaceful, swim mid to upper level, and are nice to look at. i would try them.


----------



## EliRN3 (Oct 1, 2012)

You'll need are larger aquarium for tank-mates. When I first got my sals, I learned the hard way that they are hyper-aggressive.

Good luck and enjoy!! :fish:


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

spazstreet said:


> Ok , so what is a mid level peaceable cichlid that could live with them? They key holes and rams stick to the bottom. I want a cichlid that will stay up in the water column.


If your wanting another cichlid, I would stay with the "peaceful SA" theme and maybe look into http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=200. They stay relatively small and tend to stay in the mid to upper part of the water column.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

good idea on festivum. i forgot about those. i have seen some get real nice color depending in the strain.


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

> i have two red severums in my 90 gal community tank. the tank has a variety of peaceful community fish as small as 2.5-3". i have never had an aggression issue with them. others may have a diff opinion or experience, but my red sevs are peaceful, swim mid to upper level, and are nice to look at. i would try them.=


I was considering some sevies because I really love them! 


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > good idea on festivum. i forgot about those. i have seen some get real nice color depending in the strain.
> ...


Hey they have those at the LPS! I will look into them. I think it will be between the sevs and those then. I had a turquoise sevie, but he lived alone as far as other cichlids go, so I was not sure about their aggression.

My sevie, Rupert. I miss him often.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have roktiel sevs also. they are much more aggressive than my reds for some reason. my rokteils are kept in an aggressive ca/sa tank where as my reds are kept with peaceful community


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

spazstreet said:


> My tank is a 36 gallon bow front that is 30L x 15w x 21h.


Pretty small tank for a severum, IMO. Big fish for that size of tank. And aggression is relative. Compared to most CA cichlids, and even some other SA cichlids, sevs could definitely be seen as 'peacefull'. But I wouldn't count on a sev being peacefull in 36 gallons. IME, severums even in 4-6 ft. tanks certainly can get aggressive at times, especially towards other sevs, chocalates and festivum...though I kept these fish with pretty rough company.

Angelfish is another alternative to festivum. Both 6" or so, and deep bodied fish. Some might even see these as too large for your tank !


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

BC in SK said:


> spazstreet said:
> 
> 
> > My tank is a 36 gallon bow front that is 30L x 15w x 21h.
> ...


Angels get to tall for a 30 long imo. The festies are probably my best bet of what is available to me. Should I do a pair or a solo?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree that a Sev would be to large for your aquarium. I'd stick to a single Festivum, as three pairs in a 36gal is a lot in my opinion.


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

CjCichlid said:


> I agree that a Sev would be to large for your aquarium. I'd stick to a single Festivum, as three pairs in a 36gal is a lot in my opinion.


It's not the 36 gallon anymore. That sprung a leak. i traded it out for a 30 long. I lost some height but I gained 6 inches of length, which is more important anyway. Still I feel what you're saying. If they are dimorphic I will just pick out two females, if not I will just get one. I'll have to check that.


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

Nope, monomorphs. One it is!


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

I got my festies, and they are beautiful!!!


----------



## spazstreet (Jun 15, 2013)

My setup.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Good luck with the new additions!


----------

